# Veterans Day Open 2017



## Joel2274 (Oct 9, 2017)

The website for Veterans Day Open 2017 is up now on the WCA website. Here is the link: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/VeteransDayOpen2017

The competition will be held on November 11th in Colorado Springs. The entry fee is $25 and there will be 2x2, 3x3, skewb, pyraminx, megaminx, 3x3 blind, and kilominx as an unofficial event. 90 competitors is the limit so make sure to sign up before it fills up. T-shirts will be available to purchase as well. 

Huge thanks to Tristan Steeves for organizing this competition and Daniel Hayes for delegating. This has been the biggest year for Colorado competitions with 4 competitions held this year, and even more to come. 

Good luck to all of you and I hope to see you there!

Joel


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Oct 9, 2017)

Wow! What an amazing competition! I will not be going, but let me tell you... SIGN UP! It's a lot better to go to a competition than to watch the disrespectful NFL, especially on VETERAN'S DAY! /s


----------

